# Lest table salt get a bad name.....



## Woodman1 (Nov 26, 2005)

With "The Great Brine/Salt Debate of Ought Five" raging, I thought I would throw this kernal of wisdom in there. YOU NEED TO OCCASSIONALLY USE TABLE SALT> IT IS THE ONLY SOURCE FOR IODINE IN MOST OF OUR DIETS> IODINE HELPS TO KEEP YOUR THYROID GLAND HEALTHY! DO NOT ABANDON TABLE SALT!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2005)

I just ate a tablespoon per your advice!  Why am I becoming quite thirsty now? 8-[


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I just ate a tablespoon per your advice!  *Why am I becoming quite thirsty now?* 8-[


I think I know the answer to that!!  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## zilla (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey Woodman, I donâ€™t mean to carry the NACL argument over here and I don't mean for it to become another debate, however I just went round and round with my wife on this topic this past year. She being a medical professional and my being a foodie puts us at odds sometimes. Here are some bits I found on the subject to defend myself from her learned assault.

â€œIodine is present in seafood and in foods grown in iodine rich soil.  
Dairy products are a significant source of iodine in the American diet due to the iodine containing chemicals used to clean dairy equipment and to the addition of iodine to the feed of dairy cows.  Breads, cereals and red candies (red dye is high in iodine) are also excellent sources of iodine.  A significant source of dietary iodine in the western hemisphere is iodized table salt.â€


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 26, 2005)

OK , so it's not the _only_ source, but folks like myself who eat mostly "freshwater" seafood can certainly use it!


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Woody
Your right there is a place for table salt. The reason you hear no iodized salt is because of the coloration of the finished product. 
Jim


----------



## txpgapro (Nov 26, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> With "The Great Brine/Salt Debate of Ought Five" raging, I thought I would throw this kernal of wisdom in there. YOU NEED TO OCCASSIONALLY USE TABLE SALT> IT IS THE ONLY SOURCE FOR IODINE IN MOST OF OUR DIETS> IODINE HELPS TO KEEP YOUR THYROID GLAND HEALTHY! DO NOT ABANDON TABLE SALT!!!!!



So true!  In a nutritional study of professional athletes from many different sports, their one common deficiency was salt.  We have been told for so long that salt is not good for you, well that simply is not true.  If you spend lots of physical energy, sweat a lot, work outside a lot, be sure to get enough salt intake.


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 27, 2005)

:grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :!:  #-o


----------



## zilla (Nov 27, 2005)

SmokinOkie said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... I guess you could if your teeth were strong enough. Better take a fluoride and calcium supplement, and eat more dairy products too.  For what it's worth, the point about the iodine rich soil was directed at Veggies grown in Australia and other countries in particular where the soil in not rich in Iodine. My original point was that the average American has enough quality food available to them and this makes the use of Iodized salt as a supplement unnecessary in the USA. According to food science experts, (and I am *not* one) The average human needs only about a teaspoon of iodine spread out throughout their life and this is easily done with a reasonable diet. However it will not hurt you to use iodized salt.


----------



## Finney (Nov 27, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> OK , so it's not the _only_ source, but folks like myself who eat mostly *"freshwater" seafood *can certainly use it!


What?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 28, 2005)

You know, perch, crappie, walleye?


----------



## zilla (Nov 28, 2005)

What? You don't eat fresh water Shark, Grouper, or Swordfish? Being the traveling businessman you are, I thought you would have a more diverse palette than that. :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Wood...is this like the salt you brought to Michigan.  That was funny as hell.  Big as road salt, but not as tasty.


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 29, 2005)

No , that was coarse sea salt!


----------

